# Why not re-name the Forum...



## yenrod (26 Jun 2008)

Cycle-Cafe 

With the Tag: for all your cycle'chat ??????????


----------



## domtyler (26 Jun 2008)

What for?


----------



## gavintc (26 Jun 2008)

I do not see the point in this. It is a forum, chat etc area. A cafe, does not describe the activity at all well.


----------



## Yorkshireman (26 Jun 2008)

```
Snogging girlfriend last evening:  betty swollocks  Today 16:59
by Dayvo   9 250 Cycle-Café
```


----------



## domtyler (26 Jun 2008)

Yorkshireman said:


> ```
> Snogging girlfriend last evening:  betty swollocks  Today 16:59
> by Dayvo   9 250 Cycle-Café
> ```



WTF?


----------



## John the Monkey (26 Jun 2008)

Yenrod, that would mean we have to buy new jerseys though...


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jun 2008)

Yorkshireman said:


> ```
> Snogging girlfriend last evening:  betty swollocks  Today 16:59
> by [B]Dayvo[/B]   9 250 Cycle-Café
> ```



What have I done now?


----------



## domtyler (26 Jun 2008)

Dayvo said:


> What have I done now?



Where you're concerned Dayvo it's generally a case of 'What haven't you done?'!!!


----------



## Yorkshireman (26 Jun 2008)

Dayvo said:


> What have I done now?





It's for Yenners  Y'know ... Make him a little bit Happy


----------



## Crackle (26 Jun 2008)

We should re-name it Fred. Or Bert, at a push.


----------



## Shaun (27 Jun 2008)

I reckon "Octavia" would be good - you know, after the bird in Pipkin!


----------



## yello (27 Jun 2008)

Burt Attapush.... yeah, I like it.


----------



## Yorkshireman (27 Jun 2008)

yello said:


> Burt Attapush.... yeah, I like it.



With a sub-section titled Berk Onnabike ... for those of us who ...


----------



## Moonlight (27 Jun 2008)

would mean we'd have to buy a new domain, unnessisary cost, I don't see how CycleCafe is better then CycleChat?


----------



## Yorkshireman (27 Jun 2008)

Moonlight said:


> would mean we'd have to buy a new domain, unnessisary cost, I don't see how CycleCafe is better then CycleChat?



Er ... Not necessary ... 
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=1823
www.Cycle-Cafe.net


----------



## Moonlight (28 Jun 2008)

I'm feel so amature.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Jul 2008)

Admin said:


> I reckon "Octavia" would be good - you know, after the bird in Pipkin!



we'd have to prune the number of subfora to 8 though. acf had a similar idea, but did it with the number of members


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jul 2008)

Admin said:


> I reckon "Octavia" would be good - you know, after the bird in Pipkin!



Not after your Skoda, then!


----------



## Shaun (14 Jul 2008)

Dayvo said:


> Not after your Skoda, then!



I actually had one of those - in a yucky green colour, and it only ever ran on three cylinders.

Have fond memories of me and my three passengers peeing into the rad-tank at the side of the M62 on the way to see a band in Sheffield - think they were called Boy on a Dolphin.

Them was the days ....


----------



## bonj2 (14 Jul 2008)

Admin said:


> I actually had one of those - in a yucky green colour, and it only ever ran on three cylinders.
> 
> Have fond memories of me and my three passengers peeing into the rad-tank at the side of the M62 on the way to see a band in Sheffield - think they were called Boy on a Dolphin.
> 
> Them was the days ....



tut tut - people these days treat cars so badly - it really boils my piss


----------

